# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum >  Are you in love

## Light Night

Are you in love
You think you're falling in love. You are really attracted to a certain person. But thus happened before *and it was just a "crush" how can you tell if it's real this time ?
Here's what our readers said
:
If you're in love…..
you'll find yourself talking to or telephoning the person for no reason . (you might pretend there's a reason * but often there's not).

You'll find yourself bringing this person into every conversation ("when I was in Mexico-*" a friend begins.
You interrupt with* "my boyfriend made a great Mexican dinned last week.")

You might suddenly be interested in things you used to avoid . (when a women asks me to tell her all about football * I know she's fallen in love*" said a TV sports announcer.) OK* so you've fallen in love

----------


## ajluni top

very nice brth

thank u  :Icon15:

----------


## GemybubyMug

That is really fascinating, You’re a very skilled blogger. I’ve joined your rss feed and look ahead to in quest of extra of your magnificent post. Also, I have shared your web site in my social networks

----------


## GemybubyMug

Hi there! I could have sworn Iصve been to your blog before but after browsing through a few of the articles I realized itصs new to me. Anyhow, Iصm certainly delighted I stumbled upon it and Iصll be book-marking it and checking back regularly!

----------


## GemybubyMug

I was suggested this blog by my cousin. I am not sure whether this post is written by him as nobody else know such detailed about my difficulty. You’re wonderful! Thanks!

----------


## GemybubyMug

nice job. keep going!

----------


## GemybubyMug

You’re truly a excellent webmaster. The site loading pace is incredible. It seems that you’re doing any distinctive trick. In addition, The contents are masterwork. you have performed a fantastic job on this subject!

----------


## excaxeste

I’ve read several just right stuff here. Definitely price bookmarking for revisiting. I wonder how a lot attempt you put to make the sort of magnificent informative web site.

----------


## excaxeste

Excellent weblog here! Additionally your web site so much up very fast! What host are you using? Can I get your affiliate link on your host? I want my website loaded up as fast as yours lol

----------

